

Ask HN: Best read-it-later solutions for Android/Chrome? - ripuli666

I&#x27;m using Android and Chrome. 
I need an app for Android and an extension for Chrome to easily save and organize links for later reading. No need for offline downloading, pdf saving, or other fancy features.<p>I used Pocket a couple of years ago. What would be the best solution these days?
======
altern8
I use Pocket.

You can try Everynotes, but it has too many features for me.

I've tried many of them and Pocket seems to be the best, specially because of
its wide support. It also focuses on reading without trying to push 1000
useless features on you.

If you use RSS feeds, Feedly is a very good reader IMHO and it also has a
'read later' feature.

